# (IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Setembro 2010



## Rog (1 Set 2010 às 10:06)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada em Setembro de 2010, por um período de 24 horas, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Máxima em Setembro de 2010
(II) Precipitação máxima em Setembro de 2010 
(III) Temperatura Mínima em Setembro de 2010


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2010 às 10:59)

30 a 39,9 mm... 

Um palpite "conservador"


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2010 às 12:15)

talvez *30,0mm a 39,9mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2010 às 12:29)

30,0mm a 39,9mm


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 12:50)

40,0mm a 49,9mm


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2010 às 13:21)

Eu votei no intervalo: *70,0mm a 79,9mm*


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2010 às 13:46)

60,0mm a 69,9mm


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 14:14)

30,0mm a 39,9mm...


----------



## David sf (1 Set 2010 às 14:35)

80 a 80,9 mm


----------



## Paulo H (1 Set 2010 às 16:26)

60 a 69mm


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Set 2010 às 17:01)

60,0mm a 69,9mm


----------



## Teles (1 Set 2010 às 17:57)

30,0mm a 39,9mm


----------



## rcjla (1 Set 2010 às 20:23)

6) 50,0mm a 59,9mm


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2010 às 20:51)

A Estação de Miranda do Douro acabou de deitar por terra os 3 primeiros intervalos desta votação.

Numa 1h, contabilizou 30.2 mm.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2010 às 21:02)

30,0mm a 39,9mm


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Set 2010 às 02:55)

Votei no intervalo de *40,0mm a 49,9mm*.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 19:07)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação de Miranda do Douro acabou de deitar por terra os 3 primeiros intervalos desta votação.
> 
> Numa 1h, contabilizou 30.2 mm.



E pouco mais somou. Ficou-se na casa dos 30mm.
No Continente, talvez Santa Comba Dão tenha ultrapassado esse valor diário, mas os dados diários dessa estação do INAG não estão disponíveis.

Quanto aos arquipélagos, o valor máximo diário foi 31,9mm em Santa Maria no dia 30.

Quanto ao período de 24h, o valor mais alto foi também em Santa Maria com 39mm das 6h utc do dia 29 às 6h utc do dia 30.

Sendo assim o intervalo vencedor foi: 30,0mm a 39,9mm.

Os vencedores foram:
andres, Dan, Fil, Minho, MSantos, SpiderVV, Teles, vitamos, Z13


----------

